# Question about being rehired



## ThatGuy2020 (Mar 9, 2021)

So, I quit target as of the new year (due to hostile workplace caused by coworkers), HR was aware of this and tried to transfer me to keep me, unfortunately my morale and mental health was completely in the dumps, my leadership handled it extremely well and I got to do my 2 weeks and they let me work overnights only until my last day was done.

But now I miss it and wanna come back as a seasonal and potentially be rehired as a permanent employee at a different store (for obvious reasons). However, before my last day I NCNS'd, but my Team Lead said he'd clear it since I got confused by the schedule (and never missed a day working at that store).
I know the whole "non rehireable" stuff and all that, but is there anyway to actually check/know for sure if i'm non rehirable or will I have to wait for one of those "in person" job fairs they do to roll around and talk to the HR person?

It's no big deal if i'm non rehireable, but I would personally think it would be BS since it was an accident and my team lead even said he'd clear it, but I have no idea if he actually did that close to me leaving the company.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 10, 2021)

Go in person to the store you want to work in.  Most aren't hiring right now though.  If you had a good relationship with your old store, they can put in a good word for you.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 10, 2021)

Do yourself a favor and don't put all your eggs into Tarshits basket. The new store could potentially be just as toxic as the old one.  Had a friend and do a that and ended up hating the new one too and eventually get herself fired. Plenty of better places to work than Tarshit. Plus a new one could not want to hire someone who no called no show on the last day even if was an accident.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 10, 2021)

Apply for it. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 10, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't put all your eggs into Tarshits basket. The new store could potentially be just as toxic as the old one.  Had a friend and do a that and ended up hating the new one too and eventually get herself fired. Plenty of better places to work than Tarshit. Plus a new one could not want to hire someone who no called no show on the last day even if was an accident.


Depending on where one lives, it is not so easy to just go get another job somewhere else.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 10, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Depending on where one lives, it is not so easy to just go get another job somewhere else.


I get that but that person just because they cleared with their leader doesn't necessarily mean that the op's cleared. They should try other places might find something less toxic. I always encourage other places.


----------



## ThatGuy2020 (Mar 10, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> I get that but that person just because they cleared with their leader doesn't necessarily mean that the op's cleared. They should try other places might find something less toxic. I always encourage other places.


I agree 100%, however i'm moving soon to a new town for school, and one of the only major retailers there that actually pays well (hours be damned) is Target. I could work somewhere else, but a place I worked at for 4 years is objectively gonna be more familiar and better then a new place that pays less, plus I can always pick up departments I know if I need the hours instead of risking needing to be trained to do something elsewhere. 
I only ask cause I know the whole "non rehireable" thing exists and I did an oopsie misreading the schedule. But I suppose I got nothing to really lose if I just apply anyways when I move.


----------



## StyleStar (Mar 17, 2021)

Just apply, unless they reach out to your old store they will never know you ncns your last shift.


----------

